# green stool in early pregnancy?



## heyyydayyy

Ok, I'm not exactly sure if I'm pregnant yet because I'm waiting to miss my period still. However I've been having symptoms like feeling queasy and craving olives every night. Also, for the past few days (since I've REALLY started to suspect being pg) my poop has been green. This NEVER happens to me. EVER. The first time it happened I didn't think anything of it but it's been going on for a few days now and I read that it's pretty common for pg women to experience this. I'm not taking any pre-natals (yet) and I've heard that it can just be the baby taking away nutrients, or the stool moving faster and not having time to turn brown. Has anyone else experienced this in early pregnancy? Does it sound like I could be pregnant? Thanks :)


----------



## kirst76

There are lots of reasons for your stool to be green. 
Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Sciencegal

I just came across this post because i am experiencing the same thing. i had a faint positive this morning, so hopefully its for real... i see that you are now expecting - congratulations!!! sounds like it was a good sign for you


----------



## sexyliefie

I am experiencing the same thing right now, period late 8 days now ,donno what's going on ai want a bfp soooooo bad ,any advice?


----------



## kira91

Anyone else have this (possible) symptom?? Nothing in my diet has changed and I eat kale and spinach heavily every day, which is said to be a common cause, but I never experience this. I don't know what my menstrual schedule is like yet since I just stopped my birth control a month ago, but I've been dizzy and had an overly-acidic stomach every night that tums won't fix for the past few nights


----------



## lilyanne

The original thread is super old (over a year). I would start a new one if you have a question :flower:


----------



## AnakeRose

Yes I'm 11 weeks and I've had green poop on and off and I haven't had anything green for awhile.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

i had this on and off also with my pregnancy with DD. xx


----------



## rustyswife828

I know this thread is old... But what was the outcome? I'm 10DPO and I'm experiencing green stool?


----------

